# Did anyone have a good 622 intall out of the gate?



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.

I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.

Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Even though it was on the work order, they did not bring the DPP-44. He said something about requiring 4 satellites on the work order before they would bring one. Since he was replacing a D-500 for 110 and 119 with a D-1000 for 110, 119 and 129, and leaving by D-500 for 61.5, he called someone and they brought out the DPP-44 for my install.

My guess is that even if you need one for a single coax run, they will balk if you do not need 4 statellites.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, I had a great install, even though the installer was a first rate idiot, (me)
I installed February 1. Only issue-- geometry on SD with HMDI


----------



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

The current policy of the installer in this area is that the only way a 44Plus switch is used are:
1. 4 orbital locations required.
2. Customer pays for switch
3. Customer threatens to drop service, then is transferred to DISH winback, Then winback can authorize a DP44+


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> ...
> I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will. ...


I only have one coax to my 942 and one coax to my wife's 622 and we do not have a DPP44 switch. We have a DPP Twin on a Dish 500 for 110 and 119 and a Dish 500 for 61.5. Washington, DC, area.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I only have one coax to my 942 and one coax to my wife's 622 and we do not have a DPP44 switch. We have a DPP Twin on a Dish 500 for 110 and 119 and a Dish 500 for 61.5. Washington, DC, area.


So how do you get both receivers in the 622 to function with only one coax cable?

I was told you must have two coax cables or a DPP44 to make it work.


----------



## TennHokies (Jan 10, 2006)

kbdrand said:


> My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.
> 
> I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.
> 
> Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?


Had my install yesterday, no 44 switch, it was a nightmare!!! Good luck.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

winston_one said:


> The current policy of the installer in this area is that the only way a 44Plus switch is used are:
> 1. 4 orbital locations required.
> 2. Customer pays for switch
> 3. Customer threatens to drop service, then is transferred to DISH winback, Then winback can authorize a DP44+


Heck, I'd be willing to pay for the 44 switch, I'm just worried that the installer is going to say "Nope, sorry we don't have those, you'll have to order them from Dish".


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You just need a DPPP Separator (comes in the box with the 622) as long as you have DPP Plus LNBs.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> You just need a DPPP Separator (comes in the box with the 622) as long as you have DPP Plus LNBs.


Since I currently have a Dish 500 and an older Dish I'm doubting that I have DPP Plus LNBs.

So in order for this to work they will have to replace both of my existing dishes?

I want to make sure that I'm not going to lose any programming. Right now I have a Dish 500 pointing at 110/129 and the older Dish points at 61.5.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I am also in Dallas and they replaced my old Dish 500 with a Dish 1000 to get 110/119/129. Do you need the 61.5 sat for international channels or what?

My guess would be they will replace one dish with a 1000 and update the LNB on the second dish if you need to keep it. With this setup you can use a single coax run for all 4 sats and use the separator to connect both 622 inputs to the coax.


----------



## tech_head (Dec 8, 2004)

My install was great.

My 622 died after 3 days.
Won't come on.

tech


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

kbdrand said:


> My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.
> 
> I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.
> 
> Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?


 ZERO problems for me... Installed 3/14.


----------



## Neutral Fan (Jan 17, 2006)

My 622 was installed mid-April. No problems to date. Hope I did not jinx my self.  

Aaron


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have installed several and the only issue is motion sickness with limited experience in the medical field I also got them to rid themselves of the DLP and go for a HDILA 1080p JVC. PS they love it and no more motion sickness.


----------



## Voyagemaster (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol:


olgeezer said:


> Yes, I had a great install, even though the installer was a first rate idiot, (me)
> I installed February 1. Only issue-- geometry on SD with HMDI


So far no problems, system Installed 5/16/06, well I did have a problem getting my TV-2, forgot to set to air vs cable.

olgeezer,

What have you found to work best for your equipment,

I am new user looking for tips, hints, etc, etc, etc :lol: :lol:

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

I had my 622 install last friday and the installers were at my home from 1:00 PM until 7:00 PM that evening. They did everything that it took to do it Perfect/Right the 1st time. The system is working as it is suppose to. 

Only thing I have not done (So-Far) is to try the HDMI cable. Still thinking about that and there is another Thread here that deals with that issue. So I won't go into that here. Other than the HDMI cable thing all is up and running and I will have to say at this point I am very-pleased with the 622 and the install.  

Terry


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I had an excellent install 5-14-06 and everything including HDMI/DVI working great.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> So how do you get both receivers in the 622 to function with only one coax cable?


There is a "separator" that serves to connect the one coax to the two Sat Inputs on the rear of the receivers.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> Since I currently have a Dish 500 and an older Dish I'm doubting that I have DPP Plus LNBs.
> 
> So in order for this to work they will have to replace both of my existing dishes?
> 
> I want to make sure that I'm not going to lose any programming. Right now I have a Dish 500 pointing at 110/129 and the older Dish points at 61.5.


This is my setup. The installers replaced the "old" LNB with a DPP Twin,


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

MINKIE479 said:


> I have installed several and the only issue is motion sickness with limited experience in the medical field I also got them to rid themselves of the DLP and go for a HDILA 1080p JVC. PS they love it and no more motion sickness.


Velly interesting - and telling.:hurah:


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Voyagemaster said:


> :lol:
> 
> So far no problems, system Installed 5/16/06, well I did have a problem getting my TV-2, forgot to set to air vs cable.
> 
> ...


It's just television. The best thing I've found is a short nap, with the 622 on, every evening. It enjoys my company.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

My install went flawlessly yesterday. The installer(myself) had no problem swapping the 622 for the 942. The only issue I had was navigating the Dish phone system to get the 622 activated. Once I got thru to tech support activation continued without a hitch.


----------



## bmuthagoose (May 18, 2006)

I had litle problems with my install if any. The tech did not know very much, I did most of the work because I am picky and its what I do for a living. I already had a 44 switch installed so I could get the "extra" Dallas channels on 61.5. I am getting 110, 119, and 61.5 fine. 

I have had no problems so far, except that we lose signal for a few seconds here and there. It is like we are losing sync  teh screen goes black for a few seconds then locks back up and looks fine.


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

As others have said, you don't need the switch. Only one coax needs to run to your 622 and you use the seperator.

I was installed about a week age and everything works great!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

KDB the question is how many receivers will you have hooked up? If only 2, you won't need the 44. The DPP lnb already puts multiple sats on 1 cable, and i guess (don't have one myself), 2 cables run from the lnb into the house, 1 for each receiver. With a dual tuner receiver, Dish provides the splitter which allows both tuners to see all the signals, and that goes right at the back of the tuner. So unless you will have more than 2 receivers, pretty sure all you'll need is the DPP LNB. 

As for 44's, when my install was done in early April, I was told the backlog on 44's was 2 months or so, so that also can play a factor in what you get.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

I had a perfect install. Removed 921 and dish500 from service, installed 622, Dish 1000 (with 3 DP duals) DP34 switch. Used the same 2 cables to the 622 and *BOOM* everything worked just fine.

Michael


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My 622 install went pretty well, the installer even (at my request) called and received authorization to install a second dish at 61.5 instead of the D1000 when I told him of all the weak signal issues on 129 I've read about here. I even had him wire my second TV as TV2 so I could eliminate a 501 (the hard drive noise was too annoying in the bedroom) and he almost blew that until I pointed out that he had the signal for TV2 going out to the dish (and presumably through an LNB or a switch) and then coming back into the house resulting in a VERY poor picture on TV2. Aside from that and him leaving the receiver setup as 480i output on TV1 it was a very good experience.


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine was the installer's very first 622 job. this was back on 2/22! went off without a hitch. he even had to climb my 12-12 pitch roof that's 3 stories off the ground to repoint my dish 300 to 61.5 and add a dish 500!

about 45 minutes on the dishes and about 30 minutes on the 622. About 90 minutes total and then he was on his way to his 2nd 622 install.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

kbdrand said:


> My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.
> 
> I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.
> 
> Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?


We've had our unit for two weeks now, no issues with the install and DISH even made a few follow-up calls with us to make sure everything is ok.

Total opposite of our 921 experience. But we love the 622 and recommend it to anyone upgrading or making the move to HD.

A classy machine.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> There is a "separator" that serves to connect the one coax to the two Sat Inputs on the rear of the receivers.


I guess I'm confused because I was reading in one of the guides (can't remember if it was the 622 guide or the DPP44 guide) that in order for that separator to work you had to have a DPP switch. I wasn't aware that simply getting a new LNB would work.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> KDB the question is how many receivers will you have hooked up? If only 2, you won't need the 44. The DPP lnb already puts multiple sats on 1 cable, and i guess (don't have one myself), 2 cables run from the lnb into the house, 1 for each receiver. With a dual tuner receiver, Dish provides the splitter which allows both tuners to see all the signals, and that goes right at the back of the tuner. So unless you will have more than 2 receivers, pretty sure all you'll need is the DPP LNB.
> 
> As for 44's, when my install was done in early April, I was told the backlog on 44's was 2 months or so, so that also can play a factor in what you get.


I currently have 3 receivers. 1 Model 6000 and 2 Model 811s. After the 622 upgrade I will have 1 622 and 2 811s.

I just want to make sure that I don't lose any current and future programming. I'm not sure if getting the 110/119/129 satellites are enough or if I need 61.5. It's pretty confusing to me what content is where and where that same content will be 6 months from now or 2 years from now.

I don't mind going with only 1 dish, but I don't want to lose anything. I currently don't care about internationals but I do want my satellite locals (SD and HD) and all of the HD content (Voom, DiscoveryHD, etc).


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

mwsmith2 said:


> I had a perfect install. Removed 921 and dish500 from service, installed 622, Dish 1000 (with 3 DP duals) DP34 switch. Used the same 2 cables to the 622 and *BOOM* everything worked just fine.
> 
> Michael


Ok, so you have 2 coax cables to your 622. So that doesn't help me. I only have one coax for the 622 (ok, well I do have 2 but one is for OTA so it doesn't count).


----------



## hazydave (Jan 7, 2006)

kbdrand said:


> My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.


You probably should be worried.

My first installer came out without much of clue. He had never seen a 622 before, and was an import from West Virginia (I'm in South Jersey), so he didn't even know about the 61.5 dish (I had it up already, for CBSHD from NYC on my old Model 6000).

So this guy spent 3 hours trying to get things set up, they didn't tell him what to bring, despite the fact that when I ordered I told the Dish folks [a] that I had three other receivers I intended to keep in the system, and * I was pretty sure I'd need the DP44 switch.



kbdrand said:



I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.

Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?

Click to expand...

You're lucky if the guy knows what a ViP622 is... really. So after my first guy, I had to reschedule for 3 weeks... that's a long, long time to be without a new toy! The second guy they sent was apparently their "troubleshooter" -- he's the guy who shows up at installations the first guy couldn't do. Naturally, they told him nothing other than he was to set up a ViP622... he had done one, previously. He spent some time trying to get it working with a DP34 switch, and _finally_ agreed to put in the one DP44 he had out in the truck. That naturally worked, and Dish did credit it as part of my install deal.

In short, if you're getting now, rather than March, er, April, they've gained some local knowledge of the new stuff and know what they're doing. But I wouldn't place any bets. As the saying goes, you can tell the pioneers by the arrows in their backs. And I'm amazed Dish hasn't a better system for supplying installers with parts -- they know what gear I have, after all.. I pay that bill every month.*


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Got my install fine, and a day early. Only thing that wasn't perfect is (don't groan) they didn't bring an HDMI cable even though both DISH and the local installer had assured us that they would. Fortunately I had one for the HD-DVD player that's coming in a few weeks, so the wife will argue with them on the phone tomorrow to replace it. Right now trying to get it to get program information so we can set it up to record everything the TiVo was recording before.


----------



## rixhd (Jul 14, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> Ok, so you have 2 coax cables to your 622. So that doesn't help me. I only have one coax for the 622 (ok, well I do have 2 but one is for OTA so it doesn't count).


The DPP twin LNB has a built in switch that works with separators. The installer can either replace your Dish 500 LNB's with a DPP twin for 110 and 119 or completely replace the Dish 500 with a Dish 1000. The Dish 1000 comes with a DPP twin LNB for 110 and 119 and a single LNB for 129/61.5. The twin has three connections: one input from the 129 (or 61.5) single LNB and two outputs, one for each of two dual tuner receivers. Each output is then attached to a separator to provide input for two tuners. I moved my single LNB for 129 to a separate Dish for better reception but it is tied back to the input of the DPP twin in my Dish 1000.

Hope this helps.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

My install was done on March 21st. The installer was knowledgeable and cooperative. Four orbital locations 61.5, 110, 119 and 129. Three Dish 500 dishes - one for 110/119 and one each for 61.5 and 129. DPP44 switch supplied by Dish. 622 works almost perfectly with no HDMI problems. I am seeing the widely reported intermittent dropped video frames and also my caller ID popup works about 10% of the time. All timers have recorded perfectly - including three at a time.

.....G


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

My install was pretty uneventful. I called to order the 622 on April 2nd and they set the install for April 13th 12-5. The 622 arrived on April 10th. The installer arrived at 2:15 on April 13th. Later two additional Dish trucks showed up for a total of three installers. They installed the Dish 1000, changed the LNB on my 61.5 dish and installed the DPP44. Had to run an RG6 cable to the 622 location as previously the 6000 was using RG59. All done in about an hour. Then they turned on the 622 and it downloaded new software, they had to activate it and so forth they were gone in 1:35 minutes after the initial arrival.

Wowed my Easter dinner guests. I have been using it for over a month now and the only problem is that very infrequently I get video stuttering or audio delay. I love it.

Moved the Dish 6000 HD receiver to the master bedroom where it is conected to an SD TV. My Wife says, "You know, we really need to get a HDTV for the bedroom now that we have a HD STB there!" Unfortunately we have been arguing over what HDTV to get.

Rick R


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

DISH installed my first 622 in early May, installer was great, listened to me with regard to my concern for poor 129 signal strength, so instead of getting the D1000, I have my D500, with first dish on 110/119 and second dish went from 148 to 129. Ten days after this, DISH dropped the price on the 622, so I popped for a second one, to replace an old 301. This one I installed myself. Both units are served by a single incoming cable, then to a separator. Only problem with the second install was it took three tries for the download process to work, but I did it w/o CSR help


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

Installer arrived early, scampered up onto snow covered roof, installed Dish 1000, old dish slid off roof, installer came down from roof almost frozen, got the 622 to work, called in and I have not had a problem since. Installed 3rd week of March.


----------



## dorsai78664 (Apr 17, 2006)

I had an install a bit over a month ago and it went very well. They upgraded my Dish 500 to a Dish 1000 and most things went according to plan. I have 2 receivers and the splitter that came in the box for the 622 worked as advertised. Both tuners in the 622 see everything and the 501 in the bedroom is still working fine.

When I say "most things went according to plan", it is because I seem to have had some really strange setup issues. Originally, my Dish Network was installed by a sub contractor. About a year later, a storm knocked out my Dish and another local sub came out to fix it. Somehow between the two, I ended up with a bunch of stuff in my attic that I didn't need and probably was the reason for some erratic behavior. In fact, after the installer made his first trip to the attic, he asked if I was distributing video throughout the house from the living room (I wasn't). I also seemed to have some kind of amplifier on the line for no particularly good reason.

For the 622, an actual Dish Network employee came out. He spent about 2 hrs more than he normally would have during the installation because -- as he mentioned -- as a Dish employee, he HAD to make sure the install was done correctly. When all was said and done, a few annoying problems had been fixed AND I had the 622 in working order. He also mentioned that since Dish had come out to the house for this install, they would be doing all future installs.

All in all, not a bad experience.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, well the Dish installer came out today and hookup up my 622. I have to say they did a pretty good job. They didn't mess with my dishes, but they did install a diplexer on my OTA coax to carry the second satellite signal. So far I don't see any issues with my OTA or satellite channels.

Now if I could just figure out how to get the whole 2 TV mode thing working.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Apparently my good install was too good to be true. One and one half days later, my VIP622 seems to have entered boat anchor mode.  If I unplug and replug it, it whirs a few moments, and the third LED comes on; then all the LEDs blink on briefly, then off, and the whirring stops. It does not respond in any way to any remote or receiver controls, and the TV never sees any input signal. I am _very_ displeased.

Edit: CSR says it's just installing a new service upgrade that it downloaded last night but waited until just the instant I was turning on the TV to install, so now I'm waiting 45 minutes to try a power cycle so it can recover. I'm dubious but hoping. Also missing my TiVo more and more.

Edit: 45 minutes later, holding down power button does the same thing. Looking pretty joyless.

Edit: They're sending me a new receiver. The hours spent setting up all the recording timers is lost... and I don't have the list I did it from anymore, so I have to do it from memory. All the programming on it is lost. And I got nothing until Wednesday. I am a very unhappy camper.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

My biggest complaint so far (after only a half day with the 622) is that the timer setup isn't nearly as easy to use as a Tivo. Maybe it's just me but when I try to use Dish Pass I can't figure out how to change the options to only record new or record all, etc.

If I pick a program from the guide I get a lot more options, but I'm trying to setup all of my existing schedules that used to be on my Tivo.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

DISH Pass = wishlist, not season pass, or near enough. And only ARWL at that. Recalibrate your expectations lower; this ain't no TiVo.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

kbdrand said:


> My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.
> 
> I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.
> 
> Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?


My 622 upgrade went flawlessly. I already had two coaxes going to the 942 and instead they deprecated one and put in the multiplexer. So yes, they brought it even when it wasn't needed, and installed it when not needed too. Which is kinda cool in that I now have a extra coax that I could simply run to a third location in the home. (I have an SD dish in the bedroom too.)


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

My installed said they don't install DPP44s since they cost $400. I said I thought they were cheaper than that but he no, they were $400. That just didn't sound right to me.

But, everything seems to be working ok so far.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> My installed said they don't install DPP44s since they cost $400. I said I thought they were cheaper than that but he no, they were $400. That just didn't sound right to me.But, everything seems to be working ok so far.


They cost half of that.... retail, and if you NEED one, E* should supply it for you. They paid for mine 'cause I needed four orbital locations.

.....G


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

I had a terrific install back in March. The installer was on time, had all the right equipment, and got the job done in about three hours. He installed the dish 1000, dpp44, and the ViP622. Everything has worked fine from day 1. He replaced some of the ends on my old coax that he said had shown some rust and he also took time to move the 622 RF antenna for tv2 into the remote room and explained that I would get better RF response that way. He did the same thing with my other dual tuner receiver. 

He was very professional... also turns out that he told me that he had only been in the US for 4 years, originally from Tiajuana.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

My install was on 05/20/06. My "window" was from 8am-12pm. Tupok showed up at 2:30pm. (I thought, strike 1). But, once he showed up , things went well. We upgraded my 942 to a 622, installed a 2nd 622, and confirmed my 522 worked well after installing the DP44 switch. I am now testing if the 622's SD and HD picture quality is better on 480i, 720p or 1080i on my Sony and RCA HD tvs using HDMI vs Component. Im sill colating..no answers yet, Ashe. All in all, a good install from a knowledgable tech. However, I almost had a heart attack today after checking my bill online. The install unloaded a huge dump of charges on my bill. I have to sort it all out now.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Self installed my purchased 622, called Dish Techsupport and was up and running after maybe an hour or two. Connected it where the 921 was, connected the 921 where the 721 was and moved the 721 to the front bedroom where the power block is for the DPP44. 
622 is working fine so far after a short learning curve by me. One spontaneous reboot while trying to watch an OTA that wasn't coming in very good. Won't try that again.
721 is working fine again.

921 now can't see satellite 110 even tho it is connected where the 721 was using the same separator. Looks like I need to do a little troubleshooting. Darn.

So far I am very happy with the 622. I need to delete, I hope I can anyway, the OTA channels that don't come in reliably as the darn thing changed a timer from a satelitte local to an off-air local and I'm sure would have caused a reboot if I hadn't noticed it.

Brian


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> Edit: They're sending me a new receiver.


New reciever is set up, but now I have "check switch" problems. Seems like if it's on a channel and all is well it stays well, but if I change channel to something on a different dish, it might or might not get there... and if it does, then changing back will sometimes cause the problem again. Tech coming out on Monday. Full account on my blog.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

kbdrand said:


> My install is now scheduled for this weekend (don't ask), and I'm worried about the whole DPP and the 34 versus 44 switch issue.
> 
> I absolutely have to have a 44 switch since I only have one coax cable running from my attic to my room where the 622 will be installed, but I'm worried that the installer is not going to bring one even though Dish has said they will.
> 
> Has anyone had an installer show up with the 44 switch on the first time?


44 switches are hard to come by since echo doesn't like to let loose of them. From a retailer standpoint, they (echo) will not pay for the switch at all on new installs. Even if it is 4 orbital locations. I installed my brother's home in the middle of Kansas. He needed 119, 110, 129for HD, and 121. Superdish and D500. 4 orbital locations right? Echos would not re-imberse us for the 44 and also said in a retailer training conference that they never will under any retailer new connect circumstance. The customer needs to pay for it or the retailer will comp it. Wow!


----------



## tmounts (Jun 3, 2006)

I've had 3 service (installation) calls, and am now looking at the 4th. 

I've been a very satisfied Dish customer since 1997 with 3 accounts in 3 states. Recently I purchased a hidef TV in Charlotte and upgraded one my legacy 4000 receivers to a vip 622. I also have had a DVR 508 and a DVR 510 on this system for the past 2 years.

They showed up at my place with a DPP-44 switch for the initial install (one cable to the dual tuner situation), but the tech's don't know anything about this setup. Had issues moving from Dish 500 to Dish 1000 with the existing PVR 510 and PVR 508 units in the system. They installed 3 seperate LNBF's instead of the dual and the single. What I found through my own trial and error is that the LNBF's had to be in a specific sequence for these to recognize the sattelites: Port 1, 119; Port 2, 110; Port 3, 129, Port 4, unused. The installation instruction guide with the DPP-44 switch says any order is OK except with Legacy (non-DP) equipment.

After about a month, Dish also had to replace the vip 622 due to "jerky" pictures. The NIB replacement unit when installed on the same cables cratered the 510 and 508's ability to see 110 sattelite, although they would recognize the 119 and the 129 (these don't need the 129). Both units gave inconsistent results on the 110 when running checkswitch - sometimes all, sometimes NC, sometimes even, sometimes odd. 

During 3rd service call, they installed a power inserter, but that by itself didn't fix the problem. After about a 5 hour service call today, the problem mysteriously cleared up but not seemly due to any specific troubleshooting action.

I've now had 3 seperate service calls, and now a 4th is scheduled for tomorrow to replace the DPP-44 switch. Dish didn't seem to want to replace this unit, however I'm convinced that the switch is the problem, and I got "insistant but firm".

Does anyone know any of the tech specs around this DPP-44? Where can I get my hands on this info. The Dish field techs or the call center techs don't seem to have any knowledge in this area.


----------



## kober (May 27, 2006)

Install went great until the tech switched out my superdish with a dish 1000 and somehow managed to kill my 44 switch. It's been a week now and I can't watch my favorite channel, CBSHD.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I activated my 622 two weeks ago. The only problem I had was getting the 622 to download the software. I went thru 3 tech csr,s and after four hours of trying, the last csr I had decided to send me a new unit. Well after I got off the phone I continued to reboot the 622 and it down loaded the software after a few more trys. What it would do was lock up on the aquiring software screen and never start the download. It has been perfect since,no reboots ,hdmi is working , no audio sync problems, it has been perfect ever since activation. I sent the new replacement back on 5/30/06. I am glad they addressed the download problem with 3.58 so new subs do not have to go thru what I did.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Did a self install of my 2nd 622. This one had no problems with download ... everything was smooth - download was 3.58. Took a good half hour to activate however. Haven't had it long enough to see problems. The downstairs unit was installed by Dish ... they had a problem getting the download started. This install was about as smooth as it could be. Now to knock on wood and hope that I have as good luck with this one as with the downstairs unit.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rbeyers... Did you check to see if 3.58 has the OTA not recording with HD mapped down fix in it?


----------



## channon (May 22, 2006)

I have had my system installed and running since early May. I have had no problems. I am running yip622 and a regular receiver for the upstairs 2 rooms. Think it is a 811 or 311. I have my 622 connected with HDMI with a HDMI to DVI cable. Run a fiber optic audio cable. Tv is a 42 inch LG Plasma. I am very happy with my install. The updates took nicley. Some menus have small bugs in it. Like the on-demand PPV menu kinda mess's up. Also I have none of thos games they offer in the Interactive Dish features. Point I guess is the actual HD and regualr runnings are very good.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

Had my 942 and 500 replaced on Monday. Installer came over, smiled and told me he'd be done in 15 minutes flat. I already had the 622 in place and plugged in. In theory, all he had to do was replace the 500 with a 1000, point and head for the next job. Four hours later, he got disgusted and left. He never could find 129 and only once did he find 110/119. So, thank goodness for OTA! If they don't make things right tomorrow, bye bye E*. I may or may not know if my 622 works sometime tomorrow.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

the guy came out to do my setup and was here for 5 hours. In the end they had to rerun cables under the house from the dish to my reciever. After that everything was peachy. I was having no issues with my 942 before.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I had a good Dish installer and a good install when I replace my 921 with the 622. I had wired up all the A/V equipment before the installer arrived, so all he did was install the Dish 1000 antenna and point it, and connect the splitter at the back of the 622 using one of the two input cables already in place, call in to activate the new unit, and he was out of there in about 45 min. I quickly set up the OTA digital channels, and everything has worked great ever since.


----------



## mmcmahan (Dec 29, 2005)

When they finally came out to install it, my 622 was installed quickly and cleanly. No subsequent problems. Getting the install team to keep an appointment, made 3 weeks earlier, was another story altogether.


----------



## Macmorn (Jan 23, 2004)

Ordered on 5/19 received the 622 on 5/23 install scheduled for 6/4. Technician showed up at 5pm on the 4th. I had already hooked it all up and was waiting at verification screen for him to make the call and get paid. He filled out the paper work, I signed it and he left..total time on site 10 minutes. I like to think I made his day.

I am having trouble adding cable channels tho, since I do not have locals available to me yet I use cable. They worked fine thru the 811, can't get them to show on the 622. I just need to read the manual more I think.

HDMI works great using the 4.99 cable from amazon. I will use composite or s video I think tho to watch SD broadcasts as the hdmi input will not allow my Sony KVL46S2000 to use smart stretch into 16x9.

So far so good..but it has only been a day..looks nice tho ; )

Mac


----------



## woofwoofmo (Jan 24, 2006)

My install was to put it mildly not the most pleasant of experiences. I was supposed to be installed between 8am & Noon on a Saturday in May a couple of weeks ago. About 11am installer calls and says he is running late and will be there about 1pm. I say that's fine as I'm doing other things around the house. 1pm comes and goes, no installer, I call the number off the caller id and no answer, I then call E* and they say they'll check it out. About an hour later I get a call saying he'll be there at 3pm. 3pm comes and goes, I call E* again, they call back and say they're trying to get ahold of the installer.  Finally they call and say it'll be out 5pm. I try to get the appointment reschedule for Sunday as I'm suppose to go take pictures of my daughter's prom. But they say they can't schedule again until the following Saturday (I've already waited a month to get this appointment). I tell them to go ahead and send the installer and I'll send my wife to take pics, so at this point I'm not a happy camper  and ask for a months credit on my bill, they respond with a $10 offer which they finally raise to $20.:nono2: 

The installer finally shows up about 7:15pm and apologizes all over himself for being late. It quickly becomes clear why he was late, he didn't have a clue what he was doing. He'd never seen a 622 before and was asking what all the wires were for and what the connections went to. I'm no technician by any means but after my 921 fiasco (another good story) I at least knew how the wiring went. By this time it is dark outside and he's called in an additional installer. This guy at least knew how to install a 622 and got it running. 

At the completion of the install I asked where my local channels in HD were and they told me I didn't get them in Kansas City. I said yes I should they came on line in March. They told me to call customer service if they didn't show up on the menu. By this time I'm already late for a dinner engagement and tell them fine, I don't have time to mess with this anymore today. So, my install that was suppose to be done between 8am & Noon, ends at 9pm, or so I thought.

Next day I go outside to mow and notice, the Dish 1000 that was suppose to be installed is no where to be seen, I'm not sure what he did outside for an hour the night before. :nono: I call Customer Service and after at first telling me I didn't need the Dish 1000 because my current 2 Dish system is fine, they change their tune when I ask how do I receive the locals is HD. I also inquire about the $20 credit and find out it was never applied from the day before.  

I finally get the installer back that told me I didn't get the locals in HD and he tells me I should come work for them as I know more than they do.:hurah: 

To end the story, my 622 works fine except for occasionally the picture starts getting very jerky, or there is an audio sync problem and I have to do a reboot. Once it dropped all the OTA channels which a reboot also solved.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Geez, I would have switched to D* if all of that had happened to me.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Couldn't have gone better. 100% satisfied without any hitches. Talked Dish into a self install


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

dpp twin lnbf 1 500 dish 119, and 110 birds
dp dual lnbf 2nd 500 dish 129 bird or low flying buzzard hawk.
seperator at receiver
diplexors if you want tv2 hooked up at another location.
*All with one single rg6 from the dish*


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

Stew said:


> Had my 942 and 500 replaced on Monday. Installer came over, smiled and told me he'd be done in 15 minutes flat. I already had the 622 in place and plugged in. In theory, all he had to do was replace the 500 with a 1000, point and head for the next job. Four hours later, he got disgusted and left. He never could find 129 and only once did he find 110/119. So, thank goodness for OTA! If they don't make things right tomorrow, bye bye E*. I may or may not know if my 622 works sometime tomorrow.


Update......No show. I called E* and was sent to retention. They offered me two free months of the silver package. I told them I wanted an RA number to return their 622. So long, Dish. I guess I'll never know if the 622 would work.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stew said:


> Update......No show. I called E* and was sent to retention. They offered me two free months of the silver package. I told them I wanted an RA number to return their 622. So long, Dish. I guess I'll never know if the 622 would work.


Good bye. Enjoy cable!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I wonder if some 'problems' with our receivers are actually system problems.
I refer to complaints about losing lock with specific xponders on the west coast, when someone is saying they are doing fine in Kentucky, for example.
I guess it would be difficult to track those kinds of problems, but I do see some patterns now and then. 
I was having a lot of problems requiring me to reset my 622 several times last week.
After doing my last reset Saturday evening, and THEN doing a full menu default reset (that's a PIA to re-program again) everything has been just dandy. The number of problems reported seemed to be greater over that same time period. 
Don't ask me why the resetting the menu default settings should help, I read it as a recommendation so I did it anyway.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Good bye. Enjoy cable!


FIOS!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stew said:


> FIOS!


Actually, that looks promising. I have Fios for www and telephone and I am looking forward to eventually seeing Verizon get a franchise for "cable." More choices can't be bad!


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Actually, that looks promising. I have Fios for www and telephone and I am looking forward to eventually seeing Verizon get a franchise for "cable." More choices can't be bad!


If I could get FIOS I would be so there. Unfortunately since I'm in a SBC/AT&T area I doubt I'll ever see FIOS.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

Installed yesterday. Sweet.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

dhclaypool said:


> Installed yesterday. Sweet.


I agree......Unbelievable. I just can't tell any difference between FIOS and OTA. I'm sure there has to be some, but I just don't see it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stew said:


> I agree......Unbelievable. I just can't tell any difference between FIOS and OTA. I'm sure there has to be some, but I just don't see it.


How 'bout cost?


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> How 'bout cost?


180 channels for 39.95. Got their HD DVR for an additional 12.95 and sports package (Fox Sports, Outdoor Channel, Golf, NFL and others) for 5.95. They've got a movie package with all the movie channels except HBO and Cinemax for 11.95. I believe that's what they said. The one surprise was a bundled package of HBO and Cinemax for a whopping 24.95 or one for 14.95. I think those are the prices. I had everything written down and tossed the piece of paper it was written on.

The picture is unreal.

If E* and it's installers hadn't taken such a cavalier attitude toward the mess they made, I never would have left. Boy, am I glad they did!

It'll be interesting to see what their prices do after a year or two.


----------



## steverwrx (Mar 18, 2006)

Early adapter here. Installed on 2/22. The installer forgot to bring a new 1000 dish but that was the only issue. The only on-going small problem is playback of a OTA HD recorded show that loses signal will sometimes lock-up the unit. This is very rare. Awesome machine!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stew said:


> ...
> The picture is unreal.
> ...
> It'll be interesting to see what their prices do after a year or two.


Yeah. I've got Fios Internet and phone. Couldn't be happier with quality and cost. Looking forward to the additional choice of Fios TV.


----------

